# Disk stuck in computer



## cate

I inserted a CD of photos from the drug store. No image came up on the screen, like it does not exist there. And I can't get it out. Turning off machine does not help. It whirrs in there, but neither reads nor ejects. Help!!


----------



## replay

stick the end of a paper clip in the tiny hole on the front of the drive and it should eject


----------



## jdemnyan1116

Try this, could be button is stuck. Go to My Computer, at the bottom, the disk drive with the CD in it should show a CD. Its in Devices with Removable Storage, right click once, select eject. It should eject unless the CD was not put in properly. I used the paper clip on my other computer, this one does not have the hole. I guess I am out of luck if mine jams.


----------



## cate

Thanks, both. -- but I have an iBook G4. There's no little hole there for a paper clip.
And I can't find "My Computer". Is it the Macintosh HD icon? The Applications file? 
Willing and grateful, but stumped...
Cate


----------



## tsg_carlos

cate said:


> Thanks, both. -- but I have an iBook G4. There's no little hole there for a paper clip.
> And I can't find "My Computer". Is it the Macintosh HD icon? The Applications file?
> Willing and grateful, but stumped...
> Cate


Never used Mac but are you running Mac OS X?


----------



## cancon

do you people not look at the computer specifications b4 you post - you could all have saved a lot of time and effort by just finding out what computer is whirring over there 


Anyways this belongs in the mac forum - Mac users probs have a better idea, as if the computer is not detecting the disc, it's not gonna appear on the desktop, therefore, not conna be able to eject it (drag it to trash)

either way i'm gonna ask a moderator to move this to the mac forum.


----------



## tsg_carlos

Quick Google search brought me to these options, give them a try and report back:



> Add an Eject button to the Toolbar (View->Customize Toolbar) in Finder windows and use it to eject CD's).
> 
> Use the Eject key if your keyboard has one.
> 
> Drag the disc to the Trash.
> 
> Use the F12 key (10.1 and later). (You have to press and hold it for about 2 seconds. It's supposed to prevent you from accidentally opening the tray, but I do it when reaching for the backspace key all the time...)
> 
> Use the eject button, menu item, or keyboard shortcut in iTunes, Disk Utility, Toast, or any program that has an Eject Disc command.
> 
> Poking a straightened out paperclip in a drive's manual eject hole (if it has a manual eject hole; many don't these days) unlatches the drive and should let you pull the drawer open.
> 
> If the computer is not responding:
> Start up from Mac OS OS 9.2 and follow the options in the 9.2 section. http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25345
> 
> Restart the computer and hold down the mouse button when you hear the chime.
> 
> Hold down Option and reboot to launch the OF Startup Manager. Use its eject option if you can.
> 
> During startup, press and hold the Command-Option-O-F key combination to enter Open Firmware, type "eject cd" in lower case letters, then hit return.
> 
> And, of course, there are a variety of eject helper applications you can find at MacUpdate or wherever fine shareware is available.
> 
> Believe it or not most of those came from a single Apple Knowledgebase article:
> 
> Power Mac G4 (QuickSilver) & (QuickSilver 2002): How to Open the CD/DVD Tray
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25345
> 
> The paper clip trick is shown in great detail in these two articles:
> 
> iMac: Resetting the CD-ROM Eject Mechanism
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=30910
> 
> and
> 
> Power Mac G4 (QuickSilver) and (QuickSilver 2002): How to Eject a Disc From the DVD or CD Drive
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=88215


----------



## ~Candy~

cancon said:


> *do you people not look at the computer specifications b4 you post - you could all have saved a lot of time and effort by just finding out what computer is whirring over there *
> 
> Anyways this belongs in the mac forum - Mac users probs have a better idea, as if the computer is not detecting the disc, it's not gonna appear on the desktop, therefore, not conna be able to eject it (drag it to trash)
> 
> either way i'm gonna ask a moderator to move this to the mac forum.


Um, he/she REALLY didn't say anything about it being a MAC in the first post  And we know from experience, simply because someone has computer info in their user profile, doesn't really mean that is the system they are asking about......

Moving to the MAC forums as requested.


----------



## cancon

lol - i meant click the icon next to cate's name and find out - but either way looks like carlos gave something to make cate busy...


----------



## tsg_carlos

cancon said:


> lol - i meant click the icon next to cate's name and find out - but either way looks like carlos gave something to make cate busy...


Haha sorry about that, I'm new here just came to get some help with my headset/mouse conflict and figured I'd throw some help around until I get feedback on my thread 

Pretty cool feature though, didn't realize they had their specs right there. :up:


----------



## JackAndCoke

I'm assuming you have a slot loading G4. In the far right side of the slot there is a button that can be pushed with a paper clip to eject the disc.


----------



## cancon

JackandCoke we have already established, three times, I think now, that there is no hole in his computer


Edited by AcaCandy to remove profanity.


----------



## VegasACF

He's using Internet Explorer. Give him four years and he'll be up to where we are today. Just kidding Jack... Mostly. 

Okay, this was a problem that I had a few months back dealing with a DVD containing a bunch of case-related documents. There was an adhesive label affixed to the top of the DVD, stating the case name, the contents, etc., to which I didn't pay much attention before inserting into my MacBook Pro. Once I got the files copied I went to eject it and it gave me the normal "I'm ejecting your disk" mechanical sounds (urrr-EEEEH-aaaaaah), but failed to completely do so, and the disk retracted and reappeared on my desktop. I tried again. No luck. And again.

Every time it would just barely appear in the slot opening of the drive, but not far enough that I could get a grasp on it. I ended up doing what was suggested above, holding the computer at an extremely odd angle, pretty much completely upside down, with the display pointed pretty much directly at my chest and the rest of the computer pointed at my legs, and the disk ejected from the slot enough that I was able to grab it and pull it out. 

I feared that I had somehow damaged the eject mechanism by pulling the CD out when it wasn't yet done with it, but the mechanism seems to be working fine, some two or three months later.

Rest assured, I will no longer insert a disk with any kind of affixed label into my MBP. I recommend you do not do so, either.


----------



## chilkotardis

Hi Cate, i also have an iBook G4 that is about 2 years old, and i found a suggestion:
restart the computer while holding the trackpad button down.
Hope that helps, if not, take it to an apple store and they can probablt help you, do you have applecare?


----------



## VegasACF

If I may be so bold...

The problem is not with getting the disk to eject by way of software. The problem is getting the disk to eject by way of hardware. Everything happens as it is supposed to, but because of some physical problem, likely a label on the disk, the mechanism is unable to fulfill its requirements.

It has ejectile dysfunction...

...of a _physical_ (hardware), *not* _mental_ (software), nature.

If you can get the computer to push the disk out far enough that you can quickly grab it with needlenosed pliers by all means do so. Ignore the small dents this may put in your laptop's case. Consider them notches on your computer-using bedstand.

Then put the disk into a tray-loading drive, copy it, do _not_ place a label on it, and carry on with life as it should be.


----------



## chilkotardis

I think you need to arrange for service.


----------



## VegasACF

Ejectile dysfunction can be an embarrassing thing.

Especially when the stuck disk in question is a paper-labelled, bootleg copy of _Forest Hump_ or _Pornocchio_.

I would imagine. Or something.


----------



## ~Candy~

cancon, you need to do an edit with the language please.


----------



## cate

You all are so cool. This is my first techguy experience...

That said, I don't think there was a label on the disk (which of course I can't see), and I can't get anywhere near it with pliers. And there is still is no hole for a paper clip. 

I love the ejectile dysfunction diagnosis -- and recognize that as a first-timer with you all, it's difficult to know when to stop. I'll ask the Mac Forum folks and then probably trundle it off to a shop. Grateful, C.


----------



## ~Candy~

I've already moved you to the Mac Forum 

No need to repost.


----------



## JackAndCoke

You can reboot holding down the option button to select a boot drive, when you have that option you can then press the eject button. This is a force eject that is not actually using the Mac OS. If that doesn't work, take it to an Apple store. My iBook G4 with a Mat****a CDRW drive does have a force eject button. Sorry yours does not.


----------



## cancon

my bad, jackandcoke - i was just kidding


----------



## cate

Thank you all. I took it to the Apple Store, where they took it in back and removed the disc (i don't know how, didn't get to watch) They say I have a broken disc drive and will have to replace it... so it was broken hardware after all. Thanks again for terrific support
Cate


----------



## cancon

Cool...you can mark this thread solved from the thread tools at the top of this page

And by the way, Welcome to TSG cate!


----------

